# Then and now.



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 9, 2017)

Mella - our little Yellow Labrador nearly four years ago, my, how time flies....



and now..........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)

Beautiful doggie.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2017)

Lovely dog.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 9, 2017)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 9, 2017)

Labs are wonderful dogs, and that one's a stunner!


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

Mella, short for Mel Mellis, Latin for honey, and she is!

One happy dog..............


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2017)

*Labs are great! We had three over the years. Love the photo.*


----------

